# Ben Pearson Bow Question?



## paulknisley (Nov 20, 2008)

I am looking for information on refinishing a Ben Pearson bow.

It is around 30 years old and the finish is pre-polyurathane. What is it? I tried to contact the company and they sent me to this web site. Now all I have to do is find someone that knows old bows and the finishes used.

Paul


----------



## gordon (Aug 9, 2005)

sent you pm:darkbeer:


----------

